# TRACE- 'Brenin' Chestnut Welsh Sec D



## golden_revolution (5 October 2010)

Hi all,

I am having another go at trying to find my old boy Brenin.

I have set up a group on Facebook called "Has anyone seen Brenin??" where there are photos of him.

I believe he would be approximatley 19 years old now (give or take a few years) and I used to have him about 11 years ago in Leicestershire (near to Bradgate Park) at Park View EC.

He was owned by a lady called Amanda, and I used to ride/compete/share him. And when I left the yard and got new horse I believe she kept him for a few years and then put him out on loan to someone near to Corby end of Leicester (I thnk!). The last I knew is that Amanda then sold him on after having a little boy (I think he was called Owen!?)

Brenin was around 14.2/3hh, chestnut Welsh. Not your "showy" type of compact welsh, but a longer back, more traditional looking one. He had 4 white socks that went in to a point on his back legs, and a white blaze. He was quite long backed and had a fairly thin mane that ALWAYS flipped over to the wrong side just behind his bridlepath! 

I taught Brenin to jump when he was around 9 years old as he had no clue whatsoever and ended up winning loads on him. He loved to jump, show etc and was the perfect hack (albeit a bit clumsy and liked to trip and lean on you!!)

He used to hate being caught when it was the initial turnout in the spring and used to take us around 2/3 weeks in a 30 acre field to catch him!!! Little bugger!

I would LOVE beyond belief if anyone had ANY news on him good or bad, or even knew potentially where he is or has been.

He was my perfect little man and, even with his faults used to make me laugh (and cry!) and I would just love to know if anyone knew or knows him!!

xx


----------



## golden_revolution (7 October 2010)

Just another thought (I forgot to put on earlier post!) Was that I had his Shoa name as "Fat Boy Slim"- we competed at many of the local Riding Clubs (Soar Valley, Reasrby Lodge, Heygates, Holt Farm etc etc) under this name, but I do know that he did have a welsh name also, but unfortunatly I don't know this


----------



## JenniferS (7 October 2010)

There's an 18 year old chestnut Fat Boy Slim registered BSJA.. but it's around 16hh. Is that too big?


----------



## guccigivi2001 (7 October 2010)

HI!
Great news for you, i believe that brennin is currently at bicton college in devon, where i am studying, we have a section D of 19 yrs, chestnut. Do you have a link to the facebook group? it would help me identify him!


----------



## nikicb (7 October 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/group.php?gid=100435123333841&v=wall


----------



## TheresaW (7 October 2010)

Really hope you find him.  My  Brenin was the wrong one.


----------



## guccigivi2001 (7 October 2010)

Yes i think that may be him, hes on working livery at college, i shall go and hav a root around and see if i can pair him up with yours, if it is him, hes doing very very well and still has plenty of beans left!


----------



## golden_revolution (8 October 2010)

guccigivi2001 said:



			Yes i think that may be him, hes on working livery at college, i shall go and hav a root around and see if i can pair him up with yours, if it is him, hes doing very very well and still has plenty of beans left!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness- if it is him I will be over the moon!!
He was (is) my absolute star- I was heartbroken when I moved and didn't have him anymore. I love all of my horses to absolute bits, but I hate not knowing where he is now.

Thank you so so much in advance!!xxx


----------



## golden_revolution (8 October 2010)

TheresaW said:



			Really hope you find him.  My  Brenin was the wrong one.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Theresa!
I just thought I would have another go! 
Your Bren is an absolute stunner though!! x


----------



## golden_revolution (8 October 2010)

BorderlandBabyy said:



			There's an 18 year old chestnut Fat Boy Slim registered BSJA.. but it's around 16hh. Is that too big?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes unfortunatley thats too big  
He was only around 14.2-14.3.

Thankyou for looking for me though  x


----------



## golden_revolution (13 October 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...3333841&v=wall 

This is my Facebook group where there are pictures etc of Bren


----------

